# LF Home Theater Advice / Recommendations



## pghAudioNewbie (Dec 2, 2019)

I am looking for advice on what to buy for a home theatre setup. Previously I was using a 5.1 onkyo receive / speaker setup but I recently moved and these are the two rooms I am now facing challenges with. The Den which is our primary entertaining space and the Living Room which our children are playing in and we are just hanging out as a family.

Right now we just have TV's in there that are wall mounted that are on swivel mounts to change the angle in which we are viewing. Based on the mount locations and angles, I would assume that a mounted sound bar would be the most bang for our buck here. I'm not looking for Top notch audio as I don't think I can achieve that with how the rooms are setup but I am looking for expandability and low maintenance wire running (wireless is best).

I was thinking of getting a sonos beam for the hdmi arc and google assistant ability but to get the better sound I wonder if I should just get the playbar. if it's really that much of a difference and/or would I be upset with the beam?

Also, looking for alternate recommendations.


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

I am planning to purchase an LG OLED65C7P this holiday season and need some advice on where to start when building a home theater system to go with it.

Can you folks recommend some reading or flat our product recommendations? My budget is going to be in the $2-$5k range. I’m not an audiophile, but I understand paying for quality when 9Apps Showbox necessary.


----------

